# Random pics



## Greenland South (Mar 29, 2014)

Managed to get out to the property last weekend after a long winter. Got quite a lot of good photos from the game cameras over the winter. These two were a bit of a surprise. I've been hanging out at this place for 8 years and haven't seen this guys tracks!


----------



## Greenland South (Mar 29, 2014)

Couple more.


----------

